# Drama Free and Boredom



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I am acquainted with a guy in his forties who is single. We were recently talking about human behavior, and he made some comments about dating. He said that on social media, dating sites, and in-person, most all women let you know that they “hate drama,” “I’m drama free,” “I don’t tolerate drama.” 

This guy is probably one of the most mature, logical, got-his-act-together, guys that I know. He is financially stable, but he doesn’t work all the time, his kids are all doing great, he has no negative personality issues, and he doesn’t even have a pesky relative that causes him grief, but it’s as if a guy who doesn’t have something about him that needs to be fixed, he’s boring. 

He said he believes a major reason that he isn’t very successful in establishing a LTR is because women can’t relate to a drama free man. He said he had actually been told that before. He said things were usually fine for a month or so because you don’t expect to hear about a lot of issues on the first few dates, but after a woman sees he is just happy-go-lucky on a daily basis and handles life with logic, they become bored. One lady said she had trouble relating to him because he didn’t have a single issue, and she felt like she was boring him telling him about any issues she had. She said, “everybody has issues.” 

He said he had taken some ladies to his holiday gatherings, and he thought they were bored because his family actually got along and had a good time. He said the firsts thing his dates would start talking about when they left was how her family always had tension at gatherings; somebody was always upset about something. One said she was uncomfortable around his family because they did get along so well; she felt like she didn’t fit in. 

Let me say that I realize people will have problems in their life, but that’s just life. For example, a friend told me once about how his father-in-law was sick, and it appeared they were going to be spending a lot of time in the hospital, and their life was really going to change for a while. He said he didn’t view that as drama, that’s just life. He said where the drama would come in is how his in-laws would handle it. His wife had 6 siblings, and they would all have a different ideas about the situation, and it would be tension throughout the entire process. I agree with that as a good comparison of life vs drama. He said jokingly once that maybe he should get a gambling problem or something; maybe then he would have an issue he could check off and seem more normal. 

I found his comments very interesting, and I can say that I saw a lot of truth in them. He related it to women, because he dates women, but I believe it relates to society as a whole these days. Everybody pretends they hate drama, yet most everybody has it, and they are actually bored if they have a calm life for any length of time. I think having a drama free life even cuts down on conversation these days. Think about how much conversation centers around people’s issues and drama. 

has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Must be why I usually don't talk much IRL. I have no drama to spill .....


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I think you and your friend are relating two completely different things. 

The opposite of boring is fun/passionate.

The opposite of "drama" (which I interpret as conflict) is peace. 

Someone can be drama-free and fun. They can also be drama-free and boring.
Someone can be full of drama and fun. They can also be full of drama and boring. 

I am a woman. My friends and family would say I'm fun. People who don't share my humor, interests, or personality might say I'm boring. Most all would agree that I lead a rather drama-free (a.k.a. peaceful) life.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Somewhat. 

I think the root is a basic lack of thankfulness and contentment.

With the industrial revolution came advertising and materialism. And the message/philosophy that had to be spread in order for people to buy stuff they didn't need was boredom and dissatisfaction.

So, to me, the complaining is a natural outgrowth of that - and it's almost a form of entertainment. Maybe even a chemical addiciton of sorts. It's a rush to get bent out of shape.

That plus we're totally ego-centered now - as opposed to other-centered. Most of the memes I see on facebook are just awful, and people don't think they should have to tolerate much discomfort.




southbound said:


> has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I think it’s the interpretation of drama that is blurry. 

I know some “drama free” men who are just indifferent, don’t care, and want minimal effort relationships. 
My exH who claims to be “drama free”, but what that meant In reality was he didn’t care about anything. Issues in life happen. And people need to take a firm stance at times, and when that happens you piss people off. My exH wouldn’t take a firm stance in anything even is someone literally offended me to my face. He was okay with everything. 

Drama is such a negative word. And I understand that women “like drama”, but I think we just like to be fought for at the end of the day. And I don’t think this is considered drama. 

Speaking for myself. I like effort. It shows he loves me. If I’m upset, had a bad day or whatever I want to see effort on his part. If someone says something negative about me, I want him to stand up for me. I don’t want a boring, ordinary love. I want passion. I want the person I’m with to care about my feelings. I’m pretty sure this is how most women are. And to say we love drama is kinda annoying. But men also like to be treated in a different but certain way that I am not complaining about. Men and women have very different needs.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Lila said:


> I think you and your friend are relating two completely different things.
> 
> The opposite of boring is fun/passionate.
> 
> ...


You may be right, but I don’t want to get hung up on semantics. To describe what I mean, i view drama as mostly when people make mountains of molehills on a regular basis. Some people can barely go to the grocery unless somebody or some thing rubbed them the wrong way; there always has to be an “issue” in some peoples’s lives as if they don’t like peace. Some people don’t know how to deal with peace. As for boredom, I believe even if some had what most would consider a fun, interesting life, they are still bored if they don’t have something they can complain about or but heads with somebody about all the time.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

As far as life goes... I don’t want drama, but I want challenges and hardships, and excitement and surprises etc. 

I would never be happy with the same job, same pay, always happy loving husband, same sex, same meals, easy peasy life. I have goals, and love challenges and strive to be better. It’s the you can’t appreciate the sun without the rain. I like to be there for people in need, friends, family, volunteer work. 

I want to experience all emotions. That’s the best part of being human. What’s love? When things are going bad and we make it through, that’s the best. If things were always easy, I wouldn’t like that. It’s not human.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Oh and I want to add something... I know people like this who have no needs and wants. It’s annoying. They are go with the flow, happy with bare minimum. I am not like that at all.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

minimalME said:


> Somewhat.
> 
> I think the root is a basic lack of thankfulness and contentment.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

I've noticed it. My stbxw has said I am boring. Not that I don't care about issues. When she started talking about her sister cheating on her long term bf, I said what was on my mind. She wanted to argue about it, I walked away. She said I was boring & predictable. I replied "When it comes to cheating, my viewpoint will not be changed"

I see it at work, some people have to constantly be gossiping and back biting other co-workers.
Makes me want to say to them "Just STFU and do your job!"


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

southbound said:


> You may be right, but I don’t want to get hung up on semantics. To describe what I mean, i view drama as mostly when people make mountains of molehills on a regular basis. Some people can barely go to the grocery unless somebody or some thing rubbed them the wrong way; there always has to be an “issue” in some peoples’s lives as if they don’t like peace. Some people don’t know how to deal with peace. As for boredom, I believe even if some had what most would consider a fun, interesting life, they are still bored if they don’t have something they can complain about or but heads with somebody about all the time.


Yes, there are people who are addicted/attracted to conflict. They can't be happy unless they are on that drama high.


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> As far as life goes... I don’t want drama, but I want challenges and hardships, and excitement and surprises etc.
> 
> I would never be happy with the same job, same pay, always happy loving husband, same sex, same meals, easy peasy life. I have goals, and love challenges and strive to be better. It’s the you can’t appreciate the sun without the rain. I like to be there for people in need, friends, family, volunteer work.
> 
> I want to experience all emotions. That’s the best part of being human. What’s love? When things are going bad and we make it through, that’s the best. If things were always easy, I wouldn’t like that. It’s not human.


I'm personally the same way. I can't ever go back to a "meh" existence. It's just too awful and smothering. But I WAS Mr. Predictable Boring DAD in my previous marriage. All of my friends were predictable boring dads. Every single one of us thought that was exactly what the end goal was: no drama... no unpredictability... nothing out of the ordinary. We take care of the kids, we pay bills, we bring home paycheck, we clean the house, we take the occasional vacation... and repeat. 

What I have seen is that there is usually a "wake up" that occurs in such relationships, and it's usually the woman that wakes up. That doesn't necessarily mean an affair, but it can mean going to the gym, yoga, dressing sexier, taking up a new hobby, etc (all those things that do make you a more attractive mate). This puts them in a new social group and a new mindset that allows for boundaries to come down... and then it's "I love you but I'm not IN LOVE with you" time.

In short, guys typically don't like "drama", which can, unfortunately, spill over into "I just don't like excitement of any kind in my comfortable relationship". Then they wonder why the sex dries up, why their wife doesn't validate them anymore, etc.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Lila said:


> I think you and your friend are relating two completely different things.
> 
> The opposite of boring is fun/passionate.
> 
> The opposite of "drama" (which I interpret as conflict) is peace.


Exactly. When my wife and I met, she was a little concerned that I'd be boring, because I had so little drama - unlike her ex and past boyfriends. Of course, drama is the wrong kind of excitement to desire. I was very at peace with myself and life, and had my life very together (aside from being in the process of divorcing my ex). What we did have in abundance was passion, for life and each other. We've been anything but boring - when you have no drama, all that energy can instead be put into positive experiences.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

My H was drama free, very much like your friend. Family, job, life...all just going good, he’s happy etc.

Drama makes me physically sick, and I HAVE to focus on whatever positive I can grasp too. I will also work in overdrive to get whatever it is resolved and behind me in an epically fast manner. For H, he took on a wife and kids, a XH, houses, cars on and on. All of that must have included drama that he didn’t have in his simple happy life before me.

He is FAR from boring, he is just happy and stable. I love that about him, and that is what I needed.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Quote: Everybody pretends they hate drama, yet most everybody has it, end quote

I believe that in my view drama as, the lack to be needed. Or my ability to help another. Or just being able to use my humaness to it's fullest. Because if the other person to whom l see as having no issues as bland, not as interesting, or normal as I see my world. So I guess you could call them type of people boring.

And it would be as if I could not be comfortable around them as I would think that they are judgemental in a sense. So it's not that I would be bothered by that type of person, it's just that we would not have anything in common. Trials, challenges or defeats. 

What would be lacking in that type of friendship, is LIFE and if he/she couldn't relate to my life they maybe can't understand just why l couldn't at a whim do the things l want to do.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think there is "good interesting" and "bad interesting". Hollywood may suggest that the ex-con, unemployed artist with mental health issues is a good match,but life isn't like that. 

People can be very interesting without having problems / bad drama.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I do think that if people cant seem to keep a long term relationship they think of reasons why that may be that don't reflect badly on themselves. I have heard so many reasons given by single people that are crazy. For this man he is thinking that its because he has no drama. I can't go along with this at all. I and I am sure many women would much prefer a man with no drama.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

southbound said:


> This guy is probably one of the most mature, logical, got-his-act-together, guys that I know.
> 
> He said things were usually fine for a month or so because you don’t expect to hear about a lot of issues on the first few dates, but after a woman sees he is just happy-go-lucky on a daily basis and handles life with logic, they become bored.


I'd bet you the actual problem isn't his drama free lifestyle. A truly even keeled man who is very logical in his approach to life can read as cold, disinterested, and lacking passion. A Spock type man isn't exactly a lot of women's cup of tea, you know?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Girl_power said:


> As far as life goes... I don’t want drama, but I want challenges and hardships, and excitement and surprises etc.
> 
> I would never be happy with.....always happy loving husband, easy peasy life. If things were always easy, I wouldn’t like that. It’s not human.


I agree with a lot you said in your post. The parts I copied, however, actually does sound like wanting to stir the pot, which I consider drama. I don't understand that you don't want an always happy loving husband or an easy peasy life. Let's just say for the sake of discussion that life just started working that way for you: your husband was always happy and loving, and you noticed that life had been fairly easy for 10 years or so. If you would do something to try to change that, that is what I'm talking about. It's as if life deals you a great hand, but you're not happy; you have to have trouble and conflict at times or you're not happy. 

I'm not putting that down at all. Your life doesn't affect mine nor does mine affect yours, but I just find it interesting. I think as a whole, life has become easier and easier as the decades and generations have passed. For example, what my grandparents had to bust their buts to get, I could probably get with a job at Wal-Mart and sit on the couch the rest of the time. My grandparent's generation didn't have time to wish for more hardship to keep life interesting; they had enough. With our generation, life is easier, so we have to look for drama just to keep from getting bored.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

southbound said:


> I agree with a lot you said in your post. The parts I copied, however, actually does sound like wanting to stir the pot, which I consider drama. I don't understand that you don't want an always happy loving husband or an easy peasy life. Let's just say for the sake of discussion that life just started working that way for you: your husband was always happy and loving, and you noticed that life had been fairly easy for 10 years or so. If you would do something to try to change that, that is what I'm talking about. It's as if life deals you a great hand, but you're not happy; you have to have trouble and conflict at times or you're not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not putting that down at all. Your life doesn't affect mine nor does mine affect yours, but I just find it interesting. I think as a whole, life has become easier and easier as the decades and generations have passed. For example, what my grandparents had to bust their buts to get, I could probably get with a job at Wal-Mart and sit on the couch the rest of the time. My grandparent's generation didn't have time to wish for more hardship to keep life interesting; they had enough. With our generation, life is easier, so we have to look for drama just to keep from getting bored.




I get what your saying but we will always have perceived problems. Problems for our grandparents were real problems compared to ours. But the problems our grandparents grandparents had were what they would consider real problems and our grandparents had it easy. This can go back to the beginning of time.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Girl_power said:


> southbound said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with a lot you said in your post. The parts I copied, however, actually does sound like wanting to stir the pot, which I consider drama. I don't understand that you don't want an always happy loving husband or an easy peasy life. Let's just say for the sake of discussion that life just started working that way for you: your husband was always happy and loving, and you noticed that life had been fairly easy for 10 years or so. If you would do something to try to change that, that is what I'm talking about. It's as if life deals you a great hand, but you're not happy; you have to have trouble and conflict at times or you're not happy.
> ...


I appreciate that you get what I’m saying. Again, what you said here is correct. Every generation has their problems. As you said, each generation is probably perceived as having it easier, but I feel we have reached the place with the help of technology that things can be so much easier today. We no longer have to struggle and perform hard, manual labor constantly just to put food on the table. I am middle class, but If my grandparents could have lived like I am today, they would have thought they were in paradise. So, why not recognize how wonderful i have it and enjoy life along with the peace and contentment instead of viewing it as a boring life and looking for drama to stay entertained.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

There will always be problems in life, but that's not drama - that's circumstance beyond our control. However, IMO drama is _created_, usually from jealousy, envy, or a real (or perceived) injustice. People with healthy attitudes, who treat others with kindness and compassion, seldom have a lot of drama in their lives, unless it is created by someone else.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

southbound said:


> I appreciate that you get what I’m saying. Again, what you said here is correct. Every generation has their problems. As you said, each generation is probably perceived as having it easier, but I feel we have reached the place with the help of technology that things can be so much easier today. We no longer have to struggle and perform hard, manual labor constantly just to put food on the table. I am middle class, but If my grandparents could have lived like I am today, they would have thought they were in paradise. So, why not recognize how wonderful i have it and enjoy life along with the peace and contentment instead of viewing it as a boring life and looking for drama to stay entertained.




We have different conflicts today. Perceived problems that are real problems. By your rationale no one should be depressed. 

We have everything we need. Our basic human needs are met and I understand what your saying. But there is more problems then our physical needs Being met.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Girl_power said:


> southbound said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate that you get what I’m saying. Again, what you said here is correct. Every generation has their problems. As you said, each generation is probably perceived as having it easier, but I feel we have reached the place with the help of technology that things can be so much easier today. We no longer have to struggle and perform hard, manual labor constantly just to put food on the table. I am middle class, but If my grandparents could have lived like I am today, they would have thought they were in paradise. So, why not recognize how wonderful i have it and enjoy life along with the peace and contentment instead of viewing it as a boring life and looking for drama to stay entertained.
> ...


I agree. I believe we are starting to overthink this. I understand that things happen in life; that is not drama. I’m just saying that some adults thrive on issues, problems, and chaos, and a lot of it is not natural, but it’s manufactured by them due to their personality. They can’t relate to someone who has a calm existence and doesn’t make a mountain of everything. 

Speaking of depression, I certainly don’t have anything to be depressed about, but a lot of people leading my life probably would be depressed because their life wasn’t filled with chaos.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Of course there are women who only like ****ed up men, and vice versa. But I don't think either are in the majority.

Maybe if I knew your friend and his dating situation I'd agree w/ your assessment. If so, I'd remind him there are worse things than striking out w/ losers.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Lila said:


> I think you and your friend are relating two completely different things.
> 
> The opposite of boring is fun/passionate.
> 
> ...


That's good, this calm and peaceful life, just don't let it follow you it into the bedroom.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How is he meeting these women?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Could be the age of the women and men you’re speaking of. I would probably appear dull to a 20 something but to women my age who went through a bad boy phase or had a drama filled relationship the fact that I am drama free is appealing.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

My wife and I have lived a drama free life together for decades and both love it. We have fun and excitement - lots of travel, hobbies, adventures. We have the typical challenges of raising children. We've dealt with several friends and relatives who have had divorces or other personal challenges. But through it all, we've never had anything I would call drama - arguments but no big fights, no straying, no financial troubles. I can definitely see why people would want excitement in their lives, but I can't see why they would want drama.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > I think you and your friend are relating two completely different things.
> ...


I would think that would be the #1 "drama-free" zone. Not too many people are seeking to add conflict to their sex life.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

FalCod said:


> My wife and I have lived a drama free life together for decades and both love it. We have fun and excitement - lots of travel, hobbies, adventures. We have the typical challenges of raising children. We've dealt with several friends and relatives who have had divorces or other personal challenges. But through it all, we've never had anything I would call drama - arguments but no big fights, no straying, no financial troubles. I can definitely see why people would want excitement in their lives, but I can't see why they would want drama.


That sounds like the dream life to me. I think it simply depends on mindset. I’m the type of person who enjoys peace and getting along with people. That doesn’t mean I let people walk over me, but I don’t think everything someone does is a reason for conflict; therefore, I get along with people more than most. 

I’ve noticed that restaurants are a good place to bring out the drama in people. Let the waitress get the drink order wrong or the appetizer is a couple minutes later than expected, and a lot of people will turn it into a big deal. 

I know that’s not a big thing, but drama usually isn’t about big things; it’s about not being happy unless you can have an issue in just about everything you experience.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Lila said:


> I would think that would be the #1 "drama-free" zone. Not too many people are seeking to add conflict to their sex life.


Of, course...

You missed my subtle point. Drama free, conflict free, NOT being passion free in the bedroom. 
Passion is good drama, or should be. Yes, ideally.

Sometimes we HeadMates need to add more context to our posts...... to remove any ambiguity.
Hmm, some at this end love that sort of cloud filled communication.



One of the gang-


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

dadstartingover said:


> Girl_power said:
> 
> 
> > As far as life goes... I don’t want drama, but I want challenges and hardships, and excitement and surprises etc.
> ...


What you write is true. I find it strange that a man like you describe can drive a woman to lose attraction and get a divorce, but they just can’t seem to let go of the guy who is an alcoholic, gambler, lier, etc. If I couldn’t choose the perfect woman and had to pick an extreme, I’d much rather have a woman who was a little boring and a couch potato as one that always has major issues and was always causing problems. That could be exhausting. Just for the sake of discussion, both pull their weight otherwise.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Good topic. IMO, drama is unnecessary conflict. It reminds me of situations with exH of women who would tell me that a friendship with my husband had nothing to do with me. My husband could teach them a subtle lesson like be dismissive of them until they acknowledge me. But he let me know that the problem was mine. 

I kept these incidences at the top of my mind which served me well. I knew if I agreed to an exclusive relationship with my future husband there ongoing drama with that friend hanging around. The choice was either I downshift to a relationship in which her presence didn't matter to me or he needed to get rid of her if he wanted to be the center of my life. That's quite simple.

I believe that drama can be enjoyed by both men and women. So men who claim superiority in this matter are not being honest. I wonder if those who like drama do better at work since some political skills are very useful there.

I like to think that I live a drama free life these days. Neither my husband or I have inappropriate relationships with the opposite sex. I adore my MIL and the rest of the in laws are very nice and don't meddle. And I am careful when I deal with my own family. My sister likes drama and in the early days of my relationship with my second husband, my sister was trying to contact him directly. fortunately, he would ask to intervene and she got the message. She and my mother have caused a lot of drama in my life.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

I have found that life brings drama to me and hubby! LOL. Not really though, just extreme challenges. But we're drama-free because we have adopted the attitude that we're on the same team regardless of how much life tosses at us.

My side of the family however...look up the urban dictionary definition of drama and I'm sure it says "see "thefam's" family. I have a very large immediate family with spouses and nieces/nephews and an extremely large extended family, as there were 8 in my dad's family and 6 in my Mom's. There is rarely a weekend where there is not some type of family "gathering" function...birthday party, baby shower, housewarming, wedding, funerals, graduations, court dates, hospital stays etc. And each.and.every.one.of.them.includes DRAMA! LOL


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

southbound said:


> What you write is true. I find it strange that a man like you describe can drive a woman to lose attraction and get a divorce, but* they* just can’t seem to let go of the guy who is an alcoholic, gambler, lier, etc. If I couldn’t choose the perfect woman and had to pick an extreme, I’d much rather have a woman who was a little boring and a couch potato as one that always has major issues and was always causing problems. That could be exhausting. Just for the sake of discussion, both pull their weight otherwise.


The problem with this thought process is that you seem to think that all women are the same.... like a hive mind. 

Some women will lose attraction in a relationship with your friend.

Some women get into relationships with men who are alcoholics, gamblers, liars, etc.

However, there are some women who would find your friend very attractive and not lose attraction to him. It seems that he does not know how to find the women who would like him. That's why I asked how is he meeting the women he's going out with and who are losing attraction to him.

And a good number of women who start relationships with alcoholics, gamblers, liars, etc. get smart and dump them quickly. And even more of the women who find themselves with these sorts of men do lose attraction to the creeps over time and do leave them.

There are women out there that would find your friend attractive as a life long partner. He just has not figure out how to find these women. Actually he really only needs to find one.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

NextTimeAround said:


> Good topic. IMO, drama is unnecessary conflict.


I believe this is a simple and very accurate definition of drama: “unnecessary conflict”


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> However, there are some women who would find your friend very attractive and not lose attraction to him. It seems that he does not know how to find the women who would like him. That's why I asked how is he meeting the women he's going out with and who are losing attraction to him.


To be honest, I’m not sure how he meets them. I know he doesn’t do the bar scene, but aside from that, I do t know.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

There is a feeling among women, ok sometimes I wonder it too, that men like drama. Those feisty types. I certainly wondered that about my husband. Why was he kowtowing to someone who was so nasty to him as per the messages between them. she was one of those types who rounded people up for pub crawls and happy hours. I do think that men put less work in making and maintaining friendships. and I think a fair few men outsource wholesale their social life. 

My husband was like that. He had not made a big effort to make friends in London. After all the happy hours and bar tabs he closed for this woman and her friends and what did he have to show for it. Just one FB friendship with one of her friends. 

And I've seen this before. Some of these "social directors" can have real control over people. Would you really want to lose the only social circle that you're accepted at? Some people will consider it a fair sacrifice.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Every time I see this thread I misread and think I kinda want some drama in the bedroom. Oh wait, carry on.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

southbound said:


> To be honest, I’m not sure how he meets them. I know he doesn’t do the bar scene, but aside from that, I do t know.


That would be interesting to find out. My bet is that he's meeting them on dating sites. 

He might do better if he just got active in things that he enjoys that also have women attending. For example meetup.org. That way he'd have a chance to get to know a woman before getting too involved with her, shoot, even before the first date.


----------

